# 52204 and 52234



## tdove (Jul 25, 2014)

If a physician goes in and does a cold cup biopsy and then extensively cauterized the tumor is it appropriate to add modifier 59 to the biopsy code 52204 to unbundle from the 52234.  If not, do you know where I would find the information?  There is some differences of opinions in my office.


----------

